# Questions about LR for Android..



## NJHeart2Heart

Mobile Operating System: Android
Desktop Operating System: macbook pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 5 classic

I have not read much about the LR app - I have been too busy rebelling against the idea of a subscription- but I suddenly have discovered a few reasons which are making me take an honest look at the photography subscription package (I have previously never used photoshop, and may actually have a need for it now).

What are the organizing capabilities of LR android?  Can I see my keywords and assign my photos to them? Can I edit keywords on the go?  Yes, probably questions with easy answers somewhere. Feel free to point me in the right direction to learn the basics about LR android. 
Thanks,
Dawn in NJ


----------



## Jim Wilde

If you mean see keywords that have been entered in Lightroom 5, then not easily is the answer. Keywords and location data do not sync between Lightroom Classic (which is what you'd upgrade LR5 to when you start a subscription plan) and the cloud. You can do a one-way (Classic to cloud) and one-time only transfer of existing keywords and location data, but ongoing sync of that data is not supported. Titles/Captions/Ratings/Flags/GPS do sync however. 

Keywords that you enter in the LRCC apps do sync with the other LRCC apps, but they're not hierarchical.


----------



## NJHeart2Heart

Thanks Jim.  I did some reading and watched what videos were out there (mostly from fall 2017 so nothing really recent about all these programs), and I was surprised and...disappointed.. that there was no synching. Seems to totally defeat the purpose of using a mobile app for me at least, since I always want my photos to eventually reside permanently locally.  Now I see why people are asking about traveling catalogs and importing into CC... sounds like  whole lotta trouble.  I'll just start slow.  Start with upgrading my laptop (again - this time after a gazillion lr catalog and other files backed up!), then upgrading the OS, then upgrading LR5 to LR Classic CC.


----------

